# Filipino: marami pala tayo dito eh



## End

Hey, I was having a conversation with a couple of Filipino people not too long ago, and this phrase here was used:
"marami pala tayo dito eh".
They were speaking in English for most part, and I have no idea how to speak Filipino at all and was wondering what it meant. In searching for a translation to English on net, I stumbled across this site, and thought someone out there may be able to help me understand what it is they said to me...
I'll post the few lines before, as I am not sure if it makes any sort of sense on it's own.
"sino pa?"
"ako pah" then followed by the phrase that I posted above, ....
"marami pala tayo dito eh"

Any help to this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Lancel0t

marami pala tayo dito, I believe that they mean that "there are a lot of Filipinos on that area" Sino pa - who else, ako pa - me also. Hope this helps.


----------



## niernier

Lancel0t said:


> marami pala tayo dito, I believe that they mean that "there are a lot of Filipinos on that area"



I think I should disagree. Marami pala tayo dito in English is "(I am surprised), we are many here" 

marami = many
pala denotes an expression of sudden realization
tayo = we
dito = here

Sino pa? = Who else?
Ako pa. = Me too/also


----------



## annely

"marami pala tayo dito eh" can be translated as:
- *"Looks like there`s a lot of us here."*
- *"Because it turns out that there`s a lot of us here."* (due to "eh" at the end of the sentence, which usually implies an explanation to a previous statement. But this is probably not the case, since the phrase doesn`t include "kasi" or "dahil" which means "because" in tagalog)

"Sino pa" = *"Who else?"*
"Ako pa" = *"Me too"*


----------

